# Jackson SUPER HERO



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Are any of you paddlers in Colorado paddling this boat? It is awesome! I've moved to the dark side and cannot believe why everyone doesn't have one? It's great in the CO mank, does great in the NF at high flows, and paddles awesome loaded for overnighters. Check this boat out, it does a lot of things great. I love this boat.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Seems kinda SPAMish to me.
Gary you wouldn't SPAM us would you??


----------



## Rhynocerous (May 19, 2009)

Ah, another person who is drinking the Jackson Kool-aid. Have you paddled the Dagger Nomad? Wavesport Habitat? Liquidlogic Jefe?

I would recommend you try those boats before singing the Hero's praise. I have only heard of you and one other person who thinks the Jackson creekers and river runners are decent. Jackson makes playboats and river playboats. Nothing else is quality. You won't see anybody winning downriver or creek races in a Jackson boat.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Though I swear by the Burn for river running/creeking, I do have several paddling friends who are way better than me who love the SH. It may not win DR/creeking races but I don't think that's a real criteria for most creek boaters. I just want to paddle runs safely and having fun. To win the comps, you want a Greenboat, special edition Remix 100 or similar...

I'll bet Gar-E has paddled many of the boats you have mentioned as he has been running the shit longer than many of us have been paddling....


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

You're flaming Gay E for what reason? Oh yeah, that's what we do on the buzz. I think Gary E's resume and hairboating reputation preceed him. I'll bet he's paddled more boats you never heard of and stomped that sh*t. I would give his opinion a little more than a cursory acknowledgement  The pics of Milner were impressive. Those are some big frickin holes.


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

I agree GE, I switched over to the SH this year and am really digging it. I've paddled the Gus, Jefe, Mega Rocker, and now the Super Hero and while its took a little while to get used to, I now use it exclusively.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

I like my Hero a lot...


----------



## Rhynocerous (May 19, 2009)

O.K. Let me rephrase: I apologize for flaming Gary. I don't know him. I am just tired of all the Jackson stuff that gets posted on here every day. I guess to each his/her own.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Also loving my Super hero. I love the way a flat hull with chines ferries through anything and snaps into an eddy. Boofs great too, which is saying something if I can make it do it. The outfitting is super comfy and easy to adjust, but I guess most boats are like that now.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Gary E*

Ya, Gar. How many Nomads have you owned? I know you loved that boat and it treated you well. What are you racing in, big boy? Please forgive Mr. Rhynocerous he's new and does really have a clue, just likes to shove his fist down peoples throuts regarding JK boats. He's deffending his original purchase to the death.

Glad you like the boat. I thought hanging Ben and Jesse would get you to try one. Couple more busy weeks ahead and then I hope to start getting out. Give me a shout when you come through.

(Sorry for the flame Rhyno- It's just a super funny read for every one here who does know Gary and you calling him out. A few more years and you'll get the joke too.)

SYOTR- Peace.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Tried a hero out and thought it was total crap, slow, extremely uncomfortable, got pushed around a lot and didn't turn well, basically no redeeming qualities. But then again I'm not paddling on the same level as a lot of the guys here and I wasn't "creeking" in it when I demoed it on a high water RG run last year.

Ended up going with a Magnum, second choice was a Burn.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

so, demo the boats and find the one you like. It is very untypical for Gary to speak to a product. he mostly talks shit about stuff other people swam or portaged that he ran.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Canada said:


> so, demo the boats and find the one you like. It is very untypical for Gary to speak to a product. he mostly talks shit about stuff other people swam or portaged that he ran.


No shit? I hate it when people seem to be able to type but can not read...

If you will notice in my post when I used the words "demoed" and "last year" it was in the past tense implying I already had. I went through a whole list of boats mentioned here including the Jefe, remix, burn, nomad, hero, habitat and of course the magnum which I settled on and am very happy with.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

My comment wasn't to you. It was pointed to Rhino. I own boats from four different manufactures and none of them is a Jackson. I'm not invested here and certainly didn't mean to smack you. That said, I probably will buy one of their little boats for my six year old as soon as I am a little more comfortable with his swimming. I'm still trying to figure out if out if I should get him hooked on a sport that has allowed me to experience so much death. 

Sorry to have caused a bad ass so much hardship.


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

I like being hole bait ( kinda not ) and still paddle a CFS ( when I actually do paddle anymore ). But really, the Descente is the shizzle. I could boof the heck out of that boat, I just couldn't get out of holes easily. My first Vallecito run was in a Transition ( Daggers knock off of the Hurricane). I plugged entrance and popped up damn near at the top of Trash Can. That was a cool sensation ( feathering up to the surface ) - and then bounced off the right wall of Fuzzy cuz I boofed so hard. Damn, I'm cool ( not ). Oh, and I pitoned so hard in the Freefall ( on S. Mineral ) the front end looked like a basketball. I creeked one too many times in a RPM culminating in a bad day on Lime Creek (WTF was I thinking? The splat in Adrenaline on the right wall in the slot was kinda cool though ) My favorite all time boat was a black & white Crossfire that looked like a dairy cow ( thank God the color schemes and graphics have changed ). And why you ask, do I bore you with this drivel. Find a boat you like and learn to style it, hope they come out with something better occasionally. The boat is really only part of the equation, albeit an important one. And, have fun and be safe.:grin: And really honestly I'm not Dagger groupie they just always fit me better.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I cant even count the number of stupid things I have said over the years on this forum but questioning GE's choice of boats wont be one of them. Congrats on the boat.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Rhino, I LOVE the Nomad! It does a lot of things good. I think it is one of the best creekers out there or ever made, it's not winning races either. Habitat, sucks! jefe can't hold a line very well (likes to spin). Burn is great and stable upright and upside down. The magnum is gay! Stubby is the best, Descente is huge and piton hard as hell, rocket was just as big and I hated it. The freefall Lt was awesome, the cfs sucked and loved to hang out, the gradient was terrible, the rpm was one of the best ever made. I also loved the crossfire. Micro 240 could be on of the best creekers ever made, The phat was a love hate, I can't playboat worth a shit. Hope this helps.

Move the seat as far forward as you can get it and it is awesome. Make sure your face wont smack the deck on the 6 footers.

Have a great day, the Jackson Super Hero is the best all around boat out there.

And yes, Ben, Eric, Marty and the boys finally sold me with a 2500 paddle down the NF of the payette

Also I wanted to say Ben and Jared took the sneak line on show me your tits on fantasy falls this weekend. So a special shout out to those pussies not hitting that shit with their heads.



Gary


----------



## Riogoodtime (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Gary I have the hero havent been in it too long just wondering if you took your super hero down the NSV this year and if so how'd it go, I want to get up there this week just read it was at 270 cfs, I havent been down before is it hard to portage drops in there if wanting to


----------



## Riogoodtime (Mar 23, 2009)

I meant to say can you easily portage the meat drops


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Haven't tried a Super Hero but did pick up a Hero after talking to GaryE and a few other folks last month when I was trying to figure out what to buy. Anyway, been paddling a Hero exclusively since then and love it. Not sure if it's the best boat ever made, but it's definetely the best boat I've ever paddled.

Before switching to a Hero I paddled the medium Burn and loved it. I'm 150lbs, 5'9", 32" inseam, and paddled and owned boats from all the main manufacturers over the last 14 years. Until now I thought the Burn was the best boat design for the kind of boating I like to do (technical, easy to moderate class V runs, mostly around Colorado).

After paddling the Hero on the same stretches of water and at the same levels, it's now hands down my favorite boat. It's super stable, quick to accelerate, boofs great, sheds water off the deck and resurfaces nicely, it's comfortable, and it tracks well.

Ok, so the hype machine can be loud and abnoxious sometimes. Every year it's a different brand, and sometimes it's all just hype. But the bottom line is that there are so many choices in boat design today, there's something out there for everyone. Rhyno, I can't agree more with your closing statement, "to each his/her own".


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

Frenchy... thanks. That's what I needed to hear. Time to demo.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Badazws6 said:


> No shit? I hate it when people seem to be able to type but can not read...


Great use of irony!

Oh wait...you were serious?


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

Borderline Gar E Spam but not quite spam.

You could have ridden out the entire creekboat evolution of the last 20 years in just 3 boats.

Topolino(89)-Micro(95)-Nomad(05)

all dates approximate

Those are facts. One other fact: Super Hero>Java


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

Gar- when you say the Burn is stable upside down, are you saying it was harder for you to roll than the hero?


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

Common criticism of the Burn I think...


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

*One Flaw I've found*

Picked up a Hero last May, and Love it. I have not done much creeking in it yet. ( 11 Mile, LCC, and if you consider it creeking, The Numbers) Mostly done high water river running recently with these flows on the Ark.

** The only Flaw that I have experienced with it is the seat/outfitting. It is really comfortable, and very roomy, *BUT, *the problem that I am having with it, is the seat sliding along that round plastic bar under the seat that runs the length of the boat. I've cranked the hose-clamp on the front of the seat that wraps under the bar as tight as it can go, and I've cranked the thumb screws on each side as tight as they can go, and STILL, before getting in my boat I have to push the seat up a couple of inches. Sometimes, when going over a drop I can feel my seat slide back some. ** Anyone else have this problem? Any ideas to fix this? I bought it brand new, and this is only the start of its second season.


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

There are two wing nuts behind the thigh braces. Blue Locktite.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Damn Crap, you all over me. Nomad is sweet, Micro was sweet. both break a lot with only one company standing by their product, pyranha. I do have to agree with you unfortunatley on the X, that boat is awesome.

As for the SH compared to the Java, are you still skiing? Cause you need to pull your head out of the snow and look around, no comparison at all. Java sucked!

Steven, I like the burn also I just think it has to be rolled aggressive every time and you need to be forward when doing it. I think the chimes make that a very tough boat to roll. Hero, nomad, jefe all seemed to me to be much easier to roll, but who knows I could just be old. 

I had the seat problem also when I first got into it. I was told to glue the wingnuts in place? I haven't done anything but tighten them and they have been fine since the first time it got loose. I'll talk to the boys and see if they do anything for the seat and get back to you


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

*#*

How much you weigh Gary? I've demoed the SH three times now and wanting to try the Hero before I decide. Seeing Frenchy's post at 150# (you serious Frenchy?) I'm wondering if I should even bother. I'm hovering around 180 gearless.
-d


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Gary E said:


> As for the SH compared to the Java, are you still skiing? Cause you need to pull your head out of the snow and look around, no comparison at all. Java sucked!


>= better than. I think he was being sarcastic.

Gary, I've been going back & forth between an ammo & a superhero, thanks for the push.
. I think he was being sarcastic.

Gary, I've been going back & forth between an ammo & a superhero, thanks for the push.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm 195 6' 1". Mcqouid is a small guy, frenchy's size and also paddles the SH. Think it depends on the volume you want.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Good recommendations. I've been wanting to demo one. Looks like the thing to get me out of my hole bait CFS now that Dyson's not draggin me down 30 CFS micro creeks anymore.... but wait, Gar, didn't you also like the Embudo (worst creek boat ever)?


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Livingston - go with the SH. I'm about 190 and if you want to put gear in the boat, I'd definitely recommend the SH. 

About the seat, I'd just recommend that you make sure the metal cleat inside either hip pad where the screw tightens in is running parallel to the length of the boat. I just tighten those screws about once each season and they hold fine for me. 

The Embudo was about the worst creeker ever, but it was also indestructible - maybe thats actually a bad thing if you're paddling the worst creeker ever?

Joe


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

Gar E, Sweetgrass this wknd, wanna meet in MT or meet in Pocatello at 11am tmrw? Don't forget to bring your Java, the SH won't cut it.

Sorry Gar E, you would be the real deal king of Colorado but everybody knows Chad Dyson is the real deal king of Colorado.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*Own one....*

Best boat I have ever had. On my 2nd one now. 1st one died a painful death after my rack crapped out on me. The Hero line period is one of the best and most comfortable designs ever.


----------



## Rhodes (Nov 22, 2003)

I was leaning towards the new Diesel 80, but all this talk about the SH has got me thinking. Has anyone paddled the new Diesel, thoughts?


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

On the sliding seat... It is kind of nice that you don't need tools to adjust it when new but once you find the sweet spot after some experimenting, clip out the zip ties that hold the seat to the rod and replace with hose clamps. Worked for my Fun.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I love my Super Hero and Super Star. Paddled quite a few of the other big River Runner/Creek boats out there and it felt the best for staying on line and rolling easy. It is a big boat but it snaps into eddys like smaller boats & Boofs great. 

I guess I don't understand the negativity about Jackson kayak from some. I have owned a few now (along with Dagger & Wavesport) and they have all been super comfy and easy to paddle/role. No issues at all. EJ walked up to us in BV and personally thanked us for buying one of his boats and ask how we were liking it last year. I never had anyone from any other boat company care or offer gratitude for purchasing one of there boats before Jackson.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

I second that Peter. First time I met the Jacksons I Ran Brush Creek with EJ, Dane, and Emily (in 04/05?) and they were all very cool. I was even in a Gradient at the time.
-d

Disclaimer: I do know Craw pretty well so some might consider this biased.


----------



## Bobby Whitit (Dec 15, 2003)

I keep reading about hose clamps and zip ties? In creek boat outfitting? I'm not a gnar creek boater but something about hose clamps and zip ties seems weird.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Bobby Whitit said:


> I keep reading about hose clamps and zip ties? In creek boat outfitting? I'm not a gnar creek boater but something about hose clamps and zip ties seems weird.


Completely agree to this... And how can a boats outfitting be bomber when it is held together by strings??


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

Gary? You still boating? I thought you gave up that shit.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Yeah Ed, I still get out here and there. How about you? Milner this weekend, should come up and get some of that. BIG WATER!

Free, the outfitting is bomber and it's been tested by the heaviest paddlers out there. Don't know if you guys are aware of the kind of runs being done in these boats but they are solid.

Like I said earlier, try one out. I bet most will love it, especially for the CO mank.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Strings...
You need to check out the boat to see what we are talking about. As a mechanical engineer, I always try to find off the shelf answers before I start designing custom parts. As for zip ties and hose clamps, the seat would rip in half before they failed.


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

Gary E said:


> Yeah Ed, I still get out here and there. How about you? Milner this weekend, should come up and get some of that. BIG WATER!


My sack has shriveled and now my boat barely makes it more than 12miles from Canon City this year... laps on the Royal Gorge.... I guess I took over for "Carlos the Bidnussman" on the street corners of Canon City ever since he developed his phobia for water and now I don't get out very far like the good old days. (taking over for Carlos........ mmmmmmm LOL What ever happened to that guy,  )

Also, I have to differ on your view of the RPM. That is a POS! Every girl I know who paddled one swam out of it at the worst time. If they didn't, it's cause they let someone run it down Gore Rapid for them, and the yahoo got a good beat-down in Ginger Hole, almost loosing their helmet at the time... (Memories!?)

Oh, and I still have my Embudo. I 2nd, 3rd, and 10th all the votes for worst creeker ever! 

I got the Crossfire too. That boat will live forever! 

Anyway..... I was looking at the Scud for my next creeker. Short and nimble, kinda like the Topo or Stubby, but I'll take your recommendation to heart and look at the Super Hero prior to any purchase.

I barely lurk at this site anymore, but good to hear you haven't changed.

Ed


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Ed-

I have a SCUD that I thought I'd be using more, but I'm not. I'm now thinking I'd better put $ from the SCUD into a future standard creeker replacement for my 5 year old Nomad 8.5. I cringe at every rock I hit - just a matter of time. I'm tall and I dig high volume, so I think my next creeker will be between the Mega Rocker, Mystic, Large Burn, Jefe Grande....or another Nomad 8.5. 

The SCUD is a fun boat, especially for low water runs, but it's not practical for me to have two creekers. It's totally different from any other creek boat, that's for sure. Plus my low-water creeking is going to be very limited with baby # 2 due in July.

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Ed Hansen said:


> My sack has shriveled and now my boat barely makes it more than 12miles from Canon City this year... laps on the Royal Gorge.... Ed


Ed, You hitting the gorge this weekend? I'd like to hook up with you if you are.
Bruno
303-990-1882


----------

